# Month old baby boy - Marty



## Redfoot NERD (May 30, 2008)

Earlier this week.. what a face..







.. earlier this evening..






.. and why I call him Marty.. 






It's just the pic.. his eyes are O.K.

It's not easy getting "kitty-pics"...

nerd


----------



## Isa (May 30, 2008)

I love cats 

Marty is very cute, he looks like a futur trouble maker 

Isa


----------

